# Oatmeal vs. Special K



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok, so we've always been told oatmeal is the way to go.. It's low glycemic and it's natural.. Well, I like oatmeal, but I also like Special K.. 
Cereals to me are "bad" and "not for cutting".. But, while reading labels, I discovered that one cup Special K has less carbs than one cup of oatmeal.. That might be due to the fact that you'll fit more oatmeal in a cup than Special K..

Well, Special K is low glycemic, right? So, would that be an OK thing for breakfast?.. I usually have oatmeal, but I'd like to have a change every now and then.. As long as I watch the carb grams, I would assume it would be ok.. now, am I missing something??  

My goals are to loose BF and I'm doing it through Low-carbing..
Breakfast is the only meal were I allow any other carbs than veggies.. 

Love to here your opinion on this one!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

You're right. I'm betting that oatmeal has more fibre than the cereal, but there's nothing wrong w/ switching it up every once and a while


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 7, 2002)

What is Special K made of?  Plain corn flakes  have a high GI.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

Special K.....

1 1/4 cup serving

110 cals
5.1 gram of protein 
23 g carb
     2.4 g sugar
     .4 g fibre

*Ingredients*

Rice, wheat gluten, sugar/glucose-fructose, defatted wheat germ, salt, milk ingredient, malt (corn flour, malted barley), vitamins.

Hmmmm, I'm just gonna stick w/ plain old fashioned oats


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 7, 2002)

i would stick to oatmeal as well,eating the same thing gets boring,but after a while you learn to eat for fuel and purpose rather than taste.............yes it sucks...


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank's a lot you guys! I'll stay with the darn oatmeal.. 
Special K for special occasions!


----------

